# pictures of Rockstar....



## ontherisefarm (Aug 18, 2011)

Here are some pictures I took of our boy Rockstar. I made the tough decision that come fall He was going to be a gelding along with his son if he is still here. We arent going to breed anymore and will just add to our herd if we want by buying from someone else. Right now it is all about reduction but I am thinking that is the way it has been for so many others...










Please excuse his chunkiness he has been out on pasture on summer and boy has it been good this year !!!!


----------



## Tami (Aug 18, 2011)

Love him


----------



## Matt73 (Aug 18, 2011)

I think he looks great (not chunky)


----------



## ontherisefarm (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks !!! Matt he does have a bit of a belly but probably from all the grass he has been munching.. I hate to think what he would look like if he didnt have his son in the field with him to play alot of it off...LOL I would rather see them a bit chunky than too thin...


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 19, 2011)

I dont think hes fat either looks perfect to me 



 ..how old is??..Im having my boy gelded shortly too hes 17 





 

Just looked on your web site hes 4 silly me 



 ..what a cutie baby he was too


----------



## ontherisefarm (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks Lindi-loo !! I really do love this boy.. When I first got him he hadnt been handled at all..Took a long time for him to let us catch him and do anything with him. First time I clipped him he kept trying to kick me. We had quite a few head butts. Now he comes up to me for scratches and loving and will follow me around the field. Such a big difference..


----------



## rimmerpaints (Aug 25, 2011)

Rockstar so fits him!! BEAUTIFUL



:yeah



:yeah


----------

